# Trump just threatened India on hydroxychloroquine drug!



## Khanivore

He also said, _"For many years they've (India) been taking advantage of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. Why wouldn't there be?"_

[edited correct time] Watch from 31:05...







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247287493055197184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247292035620462592

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

#annayvallithaan


----------



## manlion

*Coronavirus Crisis: India lifts Restrictions on 24 Drug exports Amid ‘Intense Pressure from US’*
New Delhi: India, the world's main supplier of generic drugs, has lifted restrictions on the export of 24 pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines made from them, the government said in a statement." style="margin-bottom: 1em;">New Delhi: India, the world's main supplier of generic drugs, has lifted restrictions on the export of 24 pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines made from them, the government said in a statement.

It had imposed the restrictions last month as the coronavirus outbreak disrupted global supply chains.

Paracetamol, a common pain reliever, and its formulations were not included in the list of drugs freed up for export.

It was not clear what prompted the lift the restrictions, but government sources had said the bans had prompted intense pressure from the United States.

The decision also followed a telephone call on Saturday between Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and US President Donald Trump.

"The two leaders agreed to remain in touch on the issue of global supply chains for critical pharmaceuticals and medical supplies and to ensure they continue to function as smoothly as possible during the global health crisis," White House spokesman Judd Deere, said in a tweet on Saturday following the leaders' call.

India had restricted the exports of 26 ingredients and medicines on March 3. Paracetamol and its formulations accounted for two items on the original list.

The 26 active pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines accounted for 10% of all Indian pharmaceutical exports and includes several antibiotics, such as tinidazole and erythromycin, the hormone progesterone and Vitamin B12.

India has also placed restrictions on the export of most diagnostic testing kits. And in recent weeks it had also banned the export of ventilators, masks and other protective gear needed by both patients and medical staff.

During the telephone call on Saturday, Trump urged Modi to release supplies of the anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine, which is being tested as a possible treatment for patients with COVID-19 - the disease caused by the coronavirus.

Trump said late on Monday in Washington that India could face retaliation for its decision to ban exports of hydroxychloroquine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Balbir

The question ask was :

'Are you worried about the retaliation to YOUR decision to ban export of medical goods like Indian PM Modi's decision to not export Hydroxychloroquine to US'.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

manlion said:


> *Coronavirus Crisis: India lifts Restrictions on 24 Drug exports Amid ‘Intense Pressure from US’*
> New Delhi: India, the world's main supplier of generic drugs, has lifted restrictions on the export of 24 pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines made from them, the government said in a statement." style="margin-bottom: 1em;">New Delhi: India, the world's main supplier of generic drugs, has lifted restrictions on the export of 24 pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines made from them, the government said in a statement.
> 
> It had imposed the restrictions last month as the coronavirus outbreak disrupted global supply chains.
> 
> Paracetamol, a common pain reliever, and its formulations were not included in the list of drugs freed up for export.
> 
> It was not clear what prompted the lift the restrictions, but government sources had said the bans had prompted intense pressure from the United States.
> 
> The decision also followed a telephone call on Saturday between Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and US President Donald Trump.
> 
> "The two leaders agreed to remain in touch on the issue of global supply chains for critical pharmaceuticals and medical supplies and to ensure they continue to function as smoothly as possible during the global health crisis," White House spokesman Judd Deere, said in a tweet on Saturday following the leaders' call.
> 
> India had restricted the exports of 26 ingredients and medicines on March 3. Paracetamol and its formulations accounted for two items on the original list.
> 
> The 26 active pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines accounted for 10% of all Indian pharmaceutical exports and includes several antibiotics, such as tinidazole and erythromycin, the hormone progesterone and Vitamin B12.
> 
> India has also placed restrictions on the export of most diagnostic testing kits. And in recent weeks it had also banned the export of ventilators, masks and other protective gear needed by both patients and medical staff.
> 
> During the telephone call on Saturday, Trump urged Modi to release supplies of the anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine, which is being tested as a possible treatment for patients with COVID-19 - the disease caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> Trump said late on Monday in Washington that India could face retaliation for its decision to ban exports of hydroxychloroquine.


Source??

Can't he understand that India has 1.3 billions people?? 
We need these drugs more than US need.


----------



## Jackdaws

India has allowed export to countries in need. Just announced.


----------



## Salza

Lol doesn't take long for India to bend down after Trump's warning.



Jackdaws said:


> India has allowed export to countries in need. Just announced.



What happened to 56" chest

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

Trump just made modi bobble his head side to side very quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak_Sher

Khanivore said:


> He also said, _"For many years they've (India) been taking advantage of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. Why wouldn't there be?"_
> 
> Watch from 1:21:55...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247287493055197184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247292035620462592


I love Trump


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Indians should submit and not anger their god and GOOD FRAAANDD DOLUN TRAMP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amazon

We should give it if we have in excess otherwise his rants are of no use.


----------



## newb3e

Jackdaws said:


> India has allowed export to countries in need. Just announced.



in need!!!

yabbbbaaa dabbbbba dooooooooo!!!

suapa supa supa!!!


----------



## Jackdaws

Salza said:


> Lol doesn't take long for India to bend down after Trump's warning.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to 56" chest


Helping the needy is our creed.



newb3e said:


> in need!!!
> 
> yabbbbaaa dabbbbba dooooooooo!!!
> 
> suapa supa supa!!!


You seem happy. Does Pak also fall in the "in need" category?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Source??
> 
> Can't he understand that India has 1.3 billions people??
> We need these drugs more than US need.



but you can save a large sum by not giving it to Musleys and low cast, and use that to give it to your white Dadi.


----------



## Salza

Pretty embarrassing for indian govt...


----------



## Jackdaws

xyxmt said:


> but you can save a large sum by not giving it to Musleys and low cast, and use that to give it to your white Dadi.



It is very sad you think so lowly of "Musleys and low cast" and think they don't deserve medication.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newb3e

Jackdaws said:


> Helping the needy is our creed.
> 
> 
> You seem happy. Does Pak also fall in the "in need" category?


indians are fkinf awesome!!

my 56 inch boobie fire nukes ill destroy you 2 sec later wagging tail like a cheap byach!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Salza said:


> Pretty embarrassing for indian govt...


How it is embarrassing genius?? 
Don't forget , even so much rant from Trump , India has purchased S400 from Russia. 
This time Modi has decided on Humanitarian basis. 
If we can produce more drugs why not to help needy countries and Trump and Modi has good relation. 
Don't forget, Pakistan too exports from India too. 
You should be ashamed before writing this crap.



newb3e said:


> indians are fkinf awesome!!
> 
> my 56 inch boobie fire nukes ill destroy you 2 sec later wagging tail like a cheap byach!


Your rant is useless. 
We even purchased S 400 from Russia in spite of so much threatning from Trump. 
India doesn't work in pressure. 
This decision has made on humanitarian basis, not in pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Hindustan is run by amateurs. Why impose an export ban if there is a decent chance you will be forced/coerced/compelled by a superpower nation to overturn that ban? Was the original ban some token gesture?

Hope India doesn't end up needing those meds. Worth noting that USA has already short circuited Canada, France and Germany - being accused of modern piracy no less - en route to securing its medical stockpile. USA won't care if India needs those meds now.

Pakistan produces a variant by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nefarious

Damn, first US holding back med equipment back for itself which was meant for others and then pressuring others (India) to let go of their own meds they need forntheir massive population. Fair power play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> How it is embarrassing genius??
> Don't forget , even so much rant from Trump , India has purchased S400 from Russia.
> This time Modi has decided on Humanitarian basis.
> If we can produce more drugs why not to help needy countries and Trump and Modi has good relation.
> Don't forget, Pakistan too exports from India too.
> You should be ashamed before writing this crap.
> 
> 
> Your rant is useless.
> We even purchased S 400 from Russia in spite of so much threatning from Trump.
> India doesn't work in pressure.
> This decision has made on humanitarian basis, not in pressure.


yabbbbaaa dabbbaaaa doooooooooo!!!



The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> How it is embarrassing genius??
> Don't forget , even so much rant from Trump , India has purchased S400 from Russia.
> This time Modi has decided on Humanitarian basis.
> If we can produce more drugs why not to help needy countries and Trump and Modi has good relation.
> Don't forget, Pakistan too exports from India too.
> You should be ashamed before writing this crap.
> 
> 
> Your rant is useless.
> We even purchased S 400 from Russia in spite of so much threatning from Trump.
> India doesn't work in pressure.
> This decision has made on humanitarian basis, not in pressure.


i am sure Supreme leader siri modi ki g dint think about humanity before imposing ban? and now after masters order insaniyat agaye!!

as supreme leaders g fart "hypocrisy ki bhi seeema hoti hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> How it is embarrassing genius??
> Don't forget , even so much rant from Trump , India has purchased S400 from Russia.
> This time Modi has decided on Humanitarian basis.
> If we can produce more drugs why not to help needy countries and Trump and Modi has good relation.
> Don't forget, Pakistan too exports from India too.
> You should be ashamed before writing this crap.
> 
> 
> Your rant is useless.
> We even purchased S 400 from Russia in spite of so much threatning from Trump.
> India doesn't work in pressure.
> This decision has made on humanitarian basis, not in pressure.


You're the one ranting by the looks of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Jackdaws said:


> It is very sad you think so lowly of "Musleys and low cast" and think they don't deserve medication.



Oh I can feel your heart felt sympathy, you hypocrites!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

newb3e said:


> yabbbbaaa dabbbaaaa doooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> i am sure Supreme leader siri modi ki g dint think about humanity before imposing ban? and now after masters order insaniyat agaye!!
> 
> as supreme leaders g fart "hypocrisy ki bhi seeema hoti hai"



why do you people try so hard man, atleast trump had to threaten India to make Modi change his decision, Think had it been you what would be the case? One phone call from trump and your PM would have himself personally gone and delivered the package to him at his doorstep and come, later in the evening he would tell to media how he did a good thing today while you cheap monkeys sing praises for him here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## newb3e

Diggy said:


> why do you people try so hard man, atleast trump had to threaten India to make Modi change his decision, Think had it been you what would be the case? One phone call from trump and your PM would have himself personally gone and delivered the package to him at his doorstep and come, later in the evening he would tell to media how he did a good thing today while you cheap monkeys sing praises for him here.



bakhti logic!!!

koi marta he isliye hai kyon keh hamari soonri hai!


----------



## Chhatrapati

No need to mock the misery of our neighbors. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247386233916944384

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aman_rai

Over 30 countries have requested India for medicine... How many of those called Pakistan???
Before being such shameless... Ask your handsome prime minister to ban medical import from India... You banned import of everything except medicine... Why such dual standards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Chhatrapati said:


> No need to mock the misery of our neighbors


Yeah your neighbours Bihar, Kerala, Punjab, Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aman_rai

Tg


Chhatrapati said:


> No need to mock the misery of our neighbors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247386233916944384


This will give more boost to our medical industry, we should increase productions and Earn from it


----------



## Mentee

aman_rai said:


> Over 30 countries have requested India for medicine... How many of those called Pakistan???
> Before being such shameless... Ask your handsome prime minister to ban medical import from India... You banned import of everything except medicine... Why such dual standards



Yes plz go ahead and export it to all those thirty countries as we don't find any need to earn brownies atm


----------



## aman_rai

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Yeah your neighbours Bihar, Kerala, Punjab, Maharashtra


Oh... or the one that used to be East Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

aman_rai said:


> Oh... or the one that used to be East Pakistan


Oh really?
@Bilal9 @bluesky @Black_cats @Michael Corleone @UKBengali @Atlas @Al-zakir zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aman_rai

Mentee said:


> Yes plz go ahead and export it to all those thirty countries as we don't find any need to earn brownies atm


We will be exporting it based on appropriate needs and humanitarian ground... But you also go ahead and ask your prime minister why didn't he banned medical import from India while lying to the world that Pakistan has banned all imports from India


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

aman_rai said:


> We will be exporting it based on appropriate needs and humanitarian ground... But you also go ahead and ask your prime minister why didn't he banned medical import from India while lying to the world that Pakistan has banned all imports from India


And you plz stop abusing Chinese and blaming them for virus or give your donations back to them for which you begged


----------



## aman_rai

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Oh really?
> @Bilal9 @bluesky @Black_cats @Michael Corleone @UKBengali @Atlas @Al-zakir zakir


Yes... The one that used to be East Pakistan happens to be our neighbour... Didn't knew your geography is so bad



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> And you plz stop abusing Chinese and blaming them for virus or give your donations back to them for which you begged


Where did we begged for donations from Chinese... We are not Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

aman_rai said:


> We will be exporting it based on appropriate needs and humanitarian ground... But you also go ahead and ask your prime minister why didn't he banned medical import from India while lying to the world that Pakistan has banned all imports from India



He never said that as he's not the one presiding over an " all indeginously fresh" super state


----------



## aman_rai

I just don't know why this much of hate for India... If we have the capacity and are trying to help the world


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aman_rai said:


> Yes... The one that used to be East Pakistan happens to be our neighbour... Didn't knew your geography is so bad
> 
> 
> Where did we begged for donations from Chinese... We are not Pakistan








Oh dear, another effete insecure little weiner men who has SEVERE insecurities. Feel sorry for your wife and female relatives.....:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Yeah your neighbours Bihar, Kerala, Punjab, Maharashtra


Nah! There are countries that still couldn't eradicate polio. They might need our support, and from time to time ask for medical supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aman_rai said:


> Yes... The one that used to be East Pakistan happens to be our neighbour... Didn't knew your geography is so bad
> 
> 
> Where did we begged for donations from Chinese... We are not Pakistan







So says the person who belongs to the race and nation that contains the greatest number of beggers, severely malnourished and extreme poor people in the world.......:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...591/India-accused-of-poverty-smokescreen.html

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/jul/14/poverty-india-africa-oxford

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...-third-of-worlds-poorest-says-World-Bank.html

https://blogs.worldbank.org/opendata/half-world-s-poor-live-just-5-countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aman_rai

Mentee said:


> He never said that as he's not the one presiding over an " all indeginously fresh" super state


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BBAB&usg=AOvVaw3S3OCwhTz0p9MsSbmdlG6Z&ampcf=1


----------



## aman_rai

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Oh dear, another effete insecure little weiner men who has SEVERE insecurities. Feel sorry for your wife and female relatives.....:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm


All I can do is laugh at you... You have nothing to contribute hence went to trolling... Stick to the topic.. I know it hurts you when 30 countries request India for medical supplies and then their is Pakistan who banned all imports from India but have to import medicine... What a shame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

newb3e said:


> indians are fkinf awesome!!
> 
> my 56 inch boobie fire nukes ill destroy you 2 sec later wagging tail like a cheap byach!


Is that before or after you apply for a medical visa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So says the person who belongs to the race and nation that contains the greatest number of beggers, severely malnourished and extreme poor people in the world....:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...591/India-accused-of-poverty-smokescreen.html
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/jul/14/poverty-india-africa-oxford
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...-third-of-worlds-poorest-says-World-Bank.html
> 
> https://blogs.worldbank.org/opendata/half-world-s-poor-live-just-5-countries


That still doesn't change the fact that some countries need to beg for medical supplies.


----------



## Jackdaws

xyxmt said:


> Oh I can feel your heart felt sympathy, you hypocrites!!


We are hypocrites? Look who is talking.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aman_rai said:


> All I can do is laugh at you... You have nothing to contribute hence went to trolling... Stick to the topic.. I know it hurts you when 30 countries request India for medical supplies and then their is Pakistan who banned all imports from India but have to import medicine... What a shame






The biggest hurt is for the person who belongs to the race and nation that has the highest number of beggers, severely malnourished and extreme poor people in the world:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...591/India-accused-of-poverty-smokescreen.html

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/jul/14/poverty-india-africa-oxford

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...-third-of-worlds-poorest-says-World-Bank.html

https://blogs.worldbank.org/opendata/half-world-s-poor-live-just-5-countries


----------



## PakSword

Khanivore said:


> He also said, _"For many years they've (India) been taking advantage of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. Why wouldn't there be?"_
> 
> Watch from 1:21:55...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247287493055197184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247292035620462592



You guys might disagree with me, but Trump is a real Harami here..

The US is at the moment acting like a bully in desperation.. It is taking away supplies directed to other countries.. like the face masks that were being delivered to France were taken away from tarmac.

Pakistan also produces Hydroxychloroquine and he might threaten us in the future if India couldn't meet the demand..

An important question to ask here.. if India or Pakistan are in dire need of drugs only available in the US, and the US also has an internal requirement for that drug, will Trump lift export ban (if that is) in place?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> You guys might disagree with me, but Trump is a real Harami here..
> 
> The US is at the moment acting like a bully in desperation.. It is taking away supplies directed to other countries.. like the face masks that were being delivered to France were taken away from tarmac.
> 
> Pakistan also produced Hydroxychloroquine and he might threaten us in the future if India couldn't meet the demand..
> 
> An important question to ask here.. if India or Pakistan are in dire need of drugs only available in the US, and US also has an internal requirement for that drug, will the Trump lift export ban (if that is) in place?


What Harami? He is doing it for his country. I will salute Imran Khan if he tries to prioritize his citizens by threatening other countries for supplies


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Chhatrapati said:


> That still doesn't change the fact that some countries need to beg for medical supplies.







Of which like all indians, you have 0 evidence for..........


----------



## Chhatrapati

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And the evidence?...........


Find it by yourself. Where is the fun in reading everything on PDF, don't be lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

aman_rai said:


> Oh... or the one that used to be East Pakistan


Misery? Nigga y’all are the ones shitting on the beach. Beach shitters

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Chhatrapati said:


> Find it by yourself. Where is the fun in reading everything on PDF, don't be lazy.






Which means you have 0 evidence.......just more indian fantasy tales.........



Michael Corleone said:


> Misery? Nigga y’all are the ones shitting on the beach. Beach shitters






Beach and street shitters.


----------



## PakSword

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What Harami? He is doing it for his country. I will salute Imran Khan if he tries to prioritize his citizens by threatening other countries for supplies


Haraami because he is threatening another country.. All the countries are in need of medical supplies.. but if US starts bullying weak nations to meet its demand while ignoring the local populations of those countries, it can't be appreciated.
Tomorrow, he might threaten us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Funny thread so India hold the drug that world needs right? Not China. Trump talked with Modi on Sunday and asked to release drug for treatment. This I told long back this going to happen


----------



## aman_rai

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The biggest hurt is for the person who belongs to the race and nation that has the highest number of beggers, severely malnourished and extreme poor people in the world:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...591/India-accused-of-poverty-smokescreen.html
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/jul/14/poverty-india-africa-oxford
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...-third-of-worlds-poorest-says-World-Bank.html
> 
> https://blogs.worldbank.org/opendata/half-world-s-poor-live-just-5-countries


Keep posting same link again and again... Elite troll... It will not change the fact that India is third largest country based on pharmaceutical industry and Pakistan import it's medicine from India


----------



## Chhatrapati

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Which means you have 0 evidence.......just more indian fantasy tales.........


Nah! Just means I'm not engaging brainless trolls who keep asking evidence because you can't face the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Jackdaws said:


> Is that before or after you apply for a medical visa?


no after trump bitch slapped supreme leader siri modis g


----------



## Handshake

56 chati has become 5.6 after one phone call


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aman_rai said:


> Keep posting same link again and again... Elite troll... It will not change the fact that India is third largest country based on pharmaceutical industry and Pakistan import it's medicine from India






Do you have a link that proves your claims?


----------



## aman_rai

Michael Corleone said:


> Misery? Nigga y’all are the ones shitting on the beach. Beach shitters


Didn't you used to be East Pakistan...??? Why ashamed of history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

newb3e said:


> no after trump bitch slapped supreme leader siri modis g


Lol. I will defer to your expertise in these kinds of slaps given the amount you have received from India, USA, the Chinese and the Saudis.



PakSword said:


> You guys might disagree with me, but Trump is a real Harami here..
> 
> The US is at the moment acting like a bully in desperation.. It is taking away supplies directed to other countries.. like the face masks that were being delivered to France were taken away from tarmac.
> 
> Pakistan also produces Hydroxychloroquine and he might threaten us in the future if India couldn't meet the demand..
> 
> An important question to ask here.. if India or Pakistan are in dire need of drugs only available in the US, and the US also has an internal requirement for that drug, will Trump lift export ban (if that is) in place?



India has stated - only after it has enough stockpile for domestic consumption will it export to neighbors and then to "needy countries".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aman_rai

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Do you have a link that proves your claims?


What if I give you one?? Will you hang your head in shame or will your continue to be shameless


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Chhatrapati said:


> Nah! Just means I'm not engaging brainless trolls who keep asking evidence because you can't face the reality.






An excuse for NEVER having evidence for ANY for your claims...........


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

*We will supply anti-malaria drug, don’t politicise matter: India after Trump warns of retaliation*
*Donald Trump issued a warning to India over the supply of anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine. Now India has said they will be supplying the drug to affected countries and the matter should not be politicised.*
ADVERTISEMENT



Poulomi Saha
New Delhi
April 7, 2020
UPDATED: April 7, 2020 11:04 IST






Donald Trump and PM Modi during his February visit to India. (PTI)

US President Donald Trump on Monday warned India of retaliation if the anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine is not supplied to the US. *The Centre has said that India will be supplying essential drugs to neighbouring countries and those that are badly affected by the pandemic.*

*Ministry of External Affairs spokesperson Anurag Srivastava said, "We will also be supplying these essential drugs to some nations who have been particularly badly affected by the pandemic. We would therefore discourage any speculation in this regard or any attempts to politicise the matter."*

He also said that we will be supplying hydroxychloroquine and paracetamol to neighbouring countries that are dependent on India.

"Given the enormity of the COVID19 pandemic, India has always maintained that the international community must display strong solidarity and cooperation In view of the humanitarian aspects of the pandemic, it has been decided that India would licence paracetamol and HCQ in appropriate quantities to all our neighbouring countries who are dependent on our capabilities," said Srivastava.

The official also said that there should be no unnecessary controversy over this. India has maintained that it will supply the essential drug to countries in need once the domestic requirements are met.

*Explaining why India had banned exports of the drug initially, Srivastava said, "Like any responsible government, our first obligation is to ensure that there are adequate stocks of medicines for the requirement of our own people."*

Earlier, President Donald Trump warned India that the US may retaliate if it did not export anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine despite his personal request to Prime Minister Modi over a phone call. Trump said he would be surprised if New Delhi did not relent as it has good relations with Washington.

Last week Trump said he has sought help from Prime Minister Narendra Modi to allow the sale of hydroxychloroquine tablets ordered by the US to treat the growing number of coronavirus patients in his country, hours after India banned the export of the anti-malarial drug.

Over 10,000 people have already died in the US which has become the worst-affected nation after Italy and Spain. US now has the highest number of infections at 3.6 lakh cases.

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...ump-warning-of-retaliation-1664175-2020-04-07

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

newb3e said:


> yabbbbaaa dabbbaaaa doooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> i am sure Supreme leader siri modi ki g dint think about humanity before imposing ban? and now after masters order insaniyat agaye!!
> 
> as supreme leaders g fart "hypocrisy ki bhi seeema hoti hai"


There was no ban. It was shortage im this meantime but India had already promised to produce more drugs to export .


----------



## Michael Corleone

aman_rai said:


> Didn't you used to be East Pakistan...??? Why ashamed of history


We are talking about misery of your neighboring states and you mentioned misery of the one that used to be east Pakistan? What misery we got other than having hemorrhoids in a proper toilet? That’s not even misery when compared to public exhibition of hemorrhoids in the beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aman_rai said:


> What if I give you one?? Will you hang your head in shame or will your continue to be shameless





I will analyse the source.......but it has to be GENUINE & CREDIBLE evidence. No indian FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Raj-Hindustani said:


> *We will supply anti-malaria drug, don’t politicise matter: India after Trump warns of retaliation*
> *Donald Trump issued a warning to India over the supply of anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine. Now India has said they will be supplying the drug to affected countries and the matter should not be politicised.*
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> Poulomi Saha
> New Delhi
> April 7, 2020
> UPDATED: April 7, 2020 11:04 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump and PM Modi during his February visit to India. (PTI)
> 
> US President Donald Trump on Monday warned India of retaliation if the anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine is not supplied to the US. *The Centre has said that India will be supplying essential drugs to neighbouring countries and those that are badly affected by the pandemic.*
> 
> *Ministry of External Affairs spokesperson Anurag Srivastava said, "We will also be supplying these essential drugs to some nations who have been particularly badly affected by the pandemic. We would therefore discourage any speculation in this regard or any attempts to politicise the matter."*
> 
> He also said that we will be supplying hydroxychloroquine and paracetamol to neighbouring countries that are dependent on India.
> 
> "Given the enormity of the COVID19 pandemic, India has always maintained that the international community must display strong solidarity and cooperation In view of the humanitarian aspects of the pandemic, it has been decided that India would licence paracetamol and HCQ in appropriate quantities to all our neighbouring countries who are dependent on our capabilities," said Srivastava.
> 
> The official also said that there should be no unnecessary controversy over this. India has maintained that it will supply the essential drug to countries in need once the domestic requirements are met.
> 
> *Explaining why India had banned exports of the drug initially, Srivastava said, "Like any responsible government, our first obligation is to ensure that there are adequate stocks of medicines for the requirement of our own people."*
> 
> Earlier, President Donald Trump warned India that the US may retaliate if it did not export anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine despite his personal request to Prime Minister Modi over a phone call. Trump said he would be surprised if New Delhi did not relent as it has good relations with Washington.
> 
> Last week Trump said he has sought help from Prime Minister Narendra Modi to allow the sale of hydroxychloroquine tablets ordered by the US to treat the growing number of coronavirus patients in his country, hours after India banned the export of the anti-malarial drug.
> 
> Over 10,000 people have already died in the US which has become the worst-affected nation after Italy and Spain. US now has the highest number of infections at 3.6 lakh cases.
> 
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...ump-warning-of-retaliation-1664175-2020-04-07


If this was Pakistan talking about retaliation if it’s demands weren’t being met, we could have seen abhinandan the movie 2020


----------



## PakSword

Jackdaws said:


> India has stated - only after it has enough stockpile for domestic consumption will it export to neighbors and then to "needy countries".


Good for you guys.. 

Don't think the drug should be given to the US if it threatens.. My blood boiled when I read that US took away face masks from Tarmac that were being delivered to France.. WTF is this shit country doing all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chhatrapati

> Nah! Just means I'm not engaging brainless trolls who keep asking evidence because you can't face the reality.





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> An excuse for NEVER having evidence for ANY for your claims...........


Do you want evidence for that? Watch me.. -------


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Chhatrapati said:


> Do you want evidence for that? Watch me.. -------





I'm not indian nor do I use indian sources. Therefore I am highly likely to be honest, accurate and correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

PakSword said:


> Good for you guys..
> 
> Don't think the drug should be given to the US if it threatens.. My blood boiled when I read that US took away face masks from Tarmac that were being delivered to France.. WTF is this shit country doing all over the world.



That's the language Trump speaks. To his allies, his friends, journalists. He only bows to Putin. Is it insane that the Americans have elected a complete and utter buffoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aman_rai

Michael Corleone said:


> We are talking about misery of your neighboring states and you mentioned misery of the one that used to be east Pakistan? What misery we got other than having hemorrhoids in a proper toilet? That’s not even misery when compared to public exhibition of hemorrhoids in the beach.


Oh... So Bangladesh is a misery free country???
Yes we do have our problem but we are addressing them...


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I'm not indian nor do I use indian sources. Therefore I am highly likely to be honest, accurate and correct.


Lol. Sure you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Sure you are.






So indians don't lie or spread FAKE NEWS.........:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


----------



## Jackdaws

Michael Corleone said:


> We are talking about misery of your neighboring states and you mentioned misery of the one that used to be east Pakistan? What misery we got other than having hemorrhoids in a proper toilet? That’s not even misery when compared to public exhibition of hemorrhoids in the beach.



That's just Bangladeshis homesick and trying to make themselves feel better about being so far away from home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aman_rai

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I will analyse the source.......but it has to be GENUINE & CREDIBLE evidence. No indian FAKE NEWS.


Oh... You will analyse the evidence... What's your credibility again??


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aman_rai said:


> Oh... You will analyse the evidence... What's your credibility again??





I'm not indian, so I am likely to be honest, accurate and truthful.


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So indians don't lie or spread FAKE NEWS.........:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


Of course they do. So do you. So do the Americans. And the Chinese. It is upto the people to use their brains to question the narrative of the State.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghav_101

aman_rai said:


> Oh... You will analyse the evidence... What's your credibility again??


Well he gets banned here quite frequently. Don't question his eligibility.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> Of course they do. So do you. So do the Americans. And the Chinese. It is upto the people to use their brains to question the narrative of the State.







Not to the same extent as indians.


----------



## aman_rai

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I'm not indian, so I am likely to be honest, accurate and truthful.


Don't make me laugh Elite troll... I am asking for your credibility to analyse the evidence... Focus on the word analyse... 
So let me ask again... What's your qualifications to analyse the evidence... Or you just do it by checking the source??


----------



## Raghav_101

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I'm not indian, so I am likely to be honest, accurate and truthful.


Again, what is it that gets you banned so often? The qualities you mentioned about you don't seem to be in sync with your presence here. 

Wait for it. Are you a blatant racist and quite childish too, my friend ?


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What Harami? He is doing it for his country. I will salute Imran Khan if he tries to prioritize his citizens by threatening other countries for supplies


Wow.. What a double standard and hypocrites you are. 
When he made tough law for Muslims, you were like "Trump is bastard" and were cursing him day and night. Started playing victim card. 
Now "what harami" Now you love Trump so much that you are justyfing his ratardness. He is doing for his country bla bla... Awwww...such a double faced kaum you are!


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aman_rai said:


> Don't make me laugh Elite troll... I am asking for your credibility to analyse the evidence... Focus on the word analyse...
> So let me ask again... What's your qualifications to analyse the evidence... Or you just do it by checking the source??







Little weiner man, I won't have claimed to have killed exactly 350 terrorists in Balakot and shot down an F-16........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Not to the same extent as indians.


Lol. Really? Like the Americans talking about WMDs in Iraq. Taliban in Iraq and invading that country. What has India done in comparison?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Jackdaws said:


> That's just Bangladeshis homesick and trying to make themselves feel better about being so far away from home.


Ok chinaman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Little weiner man, I won't have claimed to have killed exactly 350 terrorists in Balakot and shot down an F-16........



Don't be troll here, even su30 mki shot down by PAF as per your media (fake news)... So leave this one

I still remember from PAK media:
*
@158 Indian soldiers in attack by the People’s Liberation (doklam)
@ Pakistan makes nuclear threat to Israel, in response to fake news

List will go on........

*
Under Imran Khan’s orders, Pakistan had suspended all bilateral trade with India on August 7, 2019. However, less than a month later, the ban on the import of Indian pharmaceuticals and raw materials used by Pakistan’s pharmaceutical industry were lifted. It is telling that an exception to the trade ban was only made for these products and reflects the state of Pakistan’s pharmaceutical sector. T*o put it bluntly, Pakistan’s health sector can not survive without these Indian imports*
*https://blogs.tribune.com.pk/story/...kistans-dependence-on-indian-pharmaceuticals/
https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/pak...rt-of-life-saving-drugs-from-india-1.66186019*


----------



## Michael Corleone

aman_rai said:


> Oh... So Bangladesh is a misery free country???
> Yes we do have our problem but we are addressing them...


Not misery free but certainly less than India. 
So are we....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Is Pakistan included in the neighbouring countries to whom India will send the medicines ?
Hope not. Why help the enemy ? Best to stop all medicine export to Pakistan and let them buy from top quality supplier China or the expensive west.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Really? Like the Americans talking about WMDs in Iraq. Taliban in Iraq and invading that country. What has India done in comparison?







Actually, that's true. You are right, I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Dark1 said:


> Is Pakistan included in the neighbouring countries to whom India will send the medicines ?
> Hope not. Why help the enemy ? Best to stop all medicine export to Pakistan and let them buy from top quality supplier China or the expensive west.



NO, if we are capable then should send medicines to every country.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

India surrenders to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

It is a humanitarian gesture and the partial ban is lifted for other countries besides US too. It's a good decision as long as we have enough stocks for ourselves.


----------



## RPK

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> India surrenders to the US.



How, actually it’s a victory. India made advantage on non issue. The drug is a household item in India


----------



## newb3e

RPK said:


> How, actually it’s a victory. India made advantage on non issue. The drug is a household item in India


ya hai bakhti supreme leader ki g peh laat pari aqal aye lakin bakht na victory declear kardi!!

matlab kamal hai!


----------



## Jackdaws

Michael Corleone said:


> Ok chinaman



What does that even mean? Lost your Aadhar card?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Raj-Hindustani said:


> NO, if we are capable then should send medicines to every country.


We are a useful country unlike some leeches who look for every opportunity to beg for loans and write offs . Never help a enemy . They will exploit your goodwill as a sign of weakness. Google how Pakistan reacted to Indian aid during the kashmir earthquake and insisted it be routed through 3rd countries. Their ppl in power would rather their citizens die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secularindian

LOL Who Ever Say surrender Just forgotten S-400 deal


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Dark1 said:


> Is Pakistan included in the neighbouring countries to whom India will send the medicines ?
> Hope not. Why help the enemy ? Best to stop all medicine export to Pakistan and let them buy from top quality supplier China or the expensive west.


First stop begging from China
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cov...-chinese-ambassador-to-india-sun-weid-2203923


----------



## SIPRA

Khanivore said:


> He also said, _"For many years they've (India) been taking advantage of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. Why wouldn't there be?"_


----------



## Khanivore

Edited correct time on Trump video clip. Watch from 31:05.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

newb3e said:


> ya hai bakhti supreme leader ki g peh laat pari aqal aye lakin bakht na victory declear kardi!!
> 
> matlab kamal hai!


----------



## American Pakistani

aman_rai said:


> Over 30 countries have requested India for medicine... How many of those called Pakistan???
> Before being such shameless... Ask your handsome prime minister to ban medical import from India... You banned import of everything except medicine... Why such dual standards



https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1


https://www.24newshd.tv/27-Mar-2020/pakistan-extends-help-to-coronavirus-hit-italy


----------



## xyxmt

Dark1 said:


> Is Pakistan included in the neighbouring countries to whom India will send the medicines ?
> Hope not. Why help the enemy ? Best to stop all medicine export to Pakistan and let them buy from top quality supplier China or the expensive west.



China is no 1. generic drug exporter, India is no 2 and most the ingredient for their generic are bought from China.


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247306022844170240

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakGuns

deni ay k thanay jana e ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Laozi

U.S. has lifted all FDA ban from all Indian Pharma companies in 24 hours flat

India agreed to lift ban on export

This is called negotiations

Govt has today ordered IPCA lab and Cadila lab to produce 200 million tablets for export to U.S.

India already has stocked up the medicine though Indian doctors are hardly using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secularindian

Laozi said:


> U.S. has lifted all FDA ban from all Indian Pharma companies in 24 hours flat
> 
> India agreed to lift ban on export
> 
> This is called negotiations
> 
> Govt has today ordered IPCA lab and Cadila lab to produce 200 million tablets for export to U.S.
> 
> India already has stocked up the medicine though Indian doctors are hardly using it.


Not Only that Indian Pharma Stocks Shooting Up 10 % 

*Pharma stocks rally; Nifty Pharma index surges 10%, Ipca Labs hits new high

https://www.business-standard.com/article/markets/nifty-pharma-index-surges-10-torrent-pharma-ipca-labs-hit-new-highs-120040700441_1.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> U.S. has lifted all FDA ban from all Indian Pharma companies in 24 hours flat
> 
> India agreed to lift ban on export
> 
> This is called negotiations
> 
> Govt has today ordered to produce 200 million tablets for export to U.S.


What ban lift lol. Hahaha ha. Sorry but you gave in to the threat. Trump clearly said it. There will be retaliation. 

Watch the video Trump said it loud and clear.


----------



## Secularindian

BHarwana said:


> What ban lift lol. Hahaha ha. Sorry but you gave in to the threat. Trump clearly said it. There will be retaliation.
> 
> Watch the video Trump said it loud and clear.


LOL We Now sell them at 300 % rate as emergency not only that


Lift all bans levied by US FDA

FDA will not harass Indian Pharma companies henceforth


We are Making Money While You suffering 

https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/b...labs-biocon-shares-jump-up-to-15-5115001.html


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> What ban lift lol. Hahaha ha. Sorry but you gave in to the threat. Trump clearly said it. There will be retaliation.
> 
> Watch the video Trump said it loud and clear.



Well if you think that Trump can outwit a Gujju in a deal, then you are a fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularindian

Laozi said:


> Well if you think that Trump can outwit a Gujju in a deal, then you are a fool.


Arei they Think India Is Some Kind of Loss We Just Made 1 Lakh crore (13 billion $) in a day

I Too Made Some Dime in Stocks

*D-Street Buzz: Pharma stocks shine; Cadila, Laurus Labs, Biocon shares jump up to 15%
https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/b...labs-biocon-shares-jump-up-to-15-5115001.html
Not only that Licence fee's For Drugs for 30 other countries 
*
*Well we are Still Far behind china in this **business** But we are Learning *
*
*


----------



## Daghalodi

Trump literally ripped and tore off Supapowa2020's dhoti


----------



## Taimoor Khan

HAHAHAHA

This is the difference between a master and slave. Trump arm twisted Modi, and Modi squealed like a pig and caved in. There is no way India can cater for its own sick with billion plus people from its own stocks. Its literally telling India , screw your people, AMERICAN LIVES MATTER!! LOL

Where as Pakistan send large quantities of same drug to China and Italy on humanitarian grounds. See the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> Well if you think that Trump can outwit a Gujju in a deal, then you are a fool.


Lol
The issue is nothing is gain for India by shipping Hydroxychloroquine. You are about to die and you sell the only tablet that will save you for a million dollars is a good deal? 

Haha hahaha so niave of you. Gujju already lost the deal.


----------



## Handshake

SUPA DUPA POWA OF UNIVERSE AND GALAXIES India with Vedic technology and more hidden power didn't took much time and bow down to it's real master without any argument. Damn just a one phone call!


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PakGuns said:


> deni ay k thanay jana e ...


Does that roughly translate to:

Will you give or shall I take you to police station? 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

BHarwana said:


> Lol
> The issue is nothing is gain for India by shipping Hydroxychloroquine. You are about to die and you sell the only tablet that will save you for a million dollars is a good deal?
> 
> Haha hahaha so niave of you. Gujju already lost the deal.



Why do you say everything is lost for them??

They always have cow urine and cow dung to save themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Daghalodi said:


> Why do you say everything is lost for them??
> 
> They always have cow urine and cow dung to save themselves.
> 
> View attachment 621497


It has yet to get approval from FDA for exports to USA.


----------



## AsianLion

Kinda of humiliating for India. Modi succumbs to his own statement, this is really sad 1.2 billion Indians left to die.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

India was already going to lift ban for a limited period after Trump's call on Sunday. It was already in the plans, long before Trump's threat of retaliation came today. Besides the ban has been lifted for a limited period for various countries besides USA.

This is a good move by India, if we can save lives globally with this action it will make us stand apart in front of the world as saviours, contrary to China which the civilised world sees as the culprit.


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> Lol
> The issue is nothing is gain for India by shipping Hydroxychloroquine. You are about to die and you sell the only tablet that will save you for a million dollars is a good deal?
> 
> Haha hahaha so niave of you. Gujju already lost the deal.



We are dying laughing at your limited knowledge. IPCA and Cadila are the world largest producers of this drug and we can supply it to the whole world as much as demanded. 

You really think that Modi will buck under pressure to compromise on India's interests.

Just check the todays prices of our Pharma shares to get some awareness of the things happening around you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> We are dying laughing at your limited knowledge. IPCA and Cadila are the world largest producers of this drug and we can supply it to the whole world as much as demanded.
> 
> You really think that Modi will buck under pressure to compromise on India's interests.
> 
> Just check the todays prices of our Pharma shares to get some awareness of the things happening around you.


If you can supply the whole world then why ban like idiots and get humaliated by trump actually we all are laughing at you. Hahaha haha see.


----------



## mig25

To everybody here is who is out mocking India with no understanding of trade and in this unprecedented times, humanitarian relief.

First, before making grand claims, can the Pakistanis here celebrating can they tell us, with 100% certainty that there will be a shortage of drugs for Indians?

Second, it's important to know the volume of medicine imported by the US from India.


> _In the United States, for instance, Indian imports accounted for *24 percent of medicines and 31 percent of medicine ingredients in 2018,* according to the US Food and Drug Administration._
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/...onavirus-shortages-mount-200303203449028.html



That is a substantial amount of trade. It would be foolish to shoot one in their own foot if you can produce or have stocks already.

Furthermore, orders from US were made in March.


> *Indian firms Ipca, Zydus Cadila get big US orders for chloroquine to fight COVID-19*
> *22 March, 2020 9:37 pm IST*
> “…We are noticing an increase in the emergency demand and enquiries for the chloroquine phosphate and hydroxychloroquine sulphate APIs and its formulations from several countries world over,” Ipca said in its filing to the stock exchanges.
> 
> Anticipating increase in demand, Ipca is also gearing up to manufacture and supply these products “meeting the stringent CGMP (FDA’s current good manufacturing practice regulations), quality and regulatory requirements, and thus help mankind in the best possible way in these testing times”.
> 
> The spokesperson added that the company can “even quadruple our capacities if need be as we are fully integrated to produce both API and finished dose formulation. We believe that we will be able to cater to the requirements as we are among the few companies in the world who have capabilities to manufacture the drug in large quantities.”
> https://theprint.in/world/indian-fi...ers-for-chloroquine-to-fight-covid-19/385859/



So to the Pakistanis who do not understand this, it is to clear existing orders not to donate from India's stockpile. 


> “All existing orders will be cleared. The Ministry of External Affairs and Department of Pharma will decide on such allocations depending on humanitarian (COVID) situation,” the source added.
> 
> 
> The decision means India will now honour all those orders it has received in the past few weeks from countries such as the US, Brazil, Spain, France, Germany, Israel, the UK, Australia and the Gulf countries, among others.
> 
> With regard to paracetamol and Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ), they will be kept in a licensed category and their demand position would be continuously monitored. However, the stock position could allow our companies to meet the export commitments that they had contracted
> https://theprint.in/diplomacy/india...chloroquine-hours-after-trumps-threat/396792/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> If you can supply the whole world then why ban like idiots and get humaliated by trump actually we all are laughing at you. Hahaha haha see.



You are a fool and will remain one.

hope you can read this and the reason for ban and the capacity of Indian companies to supply to the entire world

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...uine-demand-industry/articleshow/75029934.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> You are a fool and will remain one.
> 
> hope you can read this and the reason for ban and the capacity of Indian companies to supply to the entire world
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...uine-demand-industry/articleshow/75029934.cms


Lol India doing face saving. Tag me when Modi says no in the face of trump.


----------



## mig25

BHarwana said:


> Lol India doing face saving. Tag me when Modi says no in the face of trump.


How is it face-saving when India is only moving to supply already contracted orders while making sure there are no shortages in our own stockpile. Something else to ponder for all. This drug is not the magic pill that will cure or prevent COVID19, only a vaccine can get us there.


----------



## Dark1

mig25 said:


> How is it face-saving when India is only moving to supply already contracted supplies while making sure there are no shortages in our own stockpile. Something else to ponder for all. This drug is not the magic pill that will cure or prevent COVID19, only a vaccine can get us there.


Ignore it. It is just jealous because India is a contributor to the world while they celebrate every aid news.


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> Lol India doing face saving. Tag me when Modi says no in the face of trump.


India is supplying life saving drug to the world after stocking up the maximum possible quantity for Indians.

I will tag you when IK will request for this drug and Modi won't say NO even to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

lol


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> India is supplying life saving drug to the world after stocking up the maximum possible quantity for Indians.
> 
> I will tag you when IK will request for this drug and Modi won't say NO even to him.


Lol first India banned the drug and now India supplying after trump danda. 

Pakistan was the first country to export 500k to China over night when world not even knew about this drug. Pakistan has been doing it to Italy. 

While India placed the drug on export ban. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247155094660972545
Here are the details when it was ban so stop your fake news. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242662959521947648
Only danday ki baat samajta hai Modi and trump knows it.

Here is the copy of notification when it was banned by India enjoy. 







See the date on notification 25th March? 

Now eat your spit and resume the supply. Lol you seriously argue with me and think I will not have info for your little games. Uff please stop wasting my time and engage someone else you might win the argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Laozi said:


> India is supplying life saving drug to the world after stocking up the maximum possible quantity for Indians.
> 
> I will tag you when IK will request for this drug and Modi won't say NO even to him.




*Pakistan extends help to coronavirus-hit Italy*
*Pakistan has announced donating 500,000 tablets of Chloroquine to Italy.*

https://www.24newshd.tv/27-Mar-2020/pakistan-extends-help-to-coronavirus-hit-italy




Pakistan has an effective drug for COVID-19, over 300,000 pieces of which have been exported to China, said an article published by _Economic Daily_ _– China Economic Net (CEN)_ on February 21, which has gotten 5.71 million page views and 38,000 likes.

In nearly 10,000 comments, in addition to a lot of thanks to Pakistani friends for their help, some netizens were interested in the “multinational enterprise” mentioned in the _CEN_ reporter’s article and wanted to know the hero behind the scenes who urgently dispensed the effective drugs at a Bayer — German multinational pharmaceutical and life sciences company — subsidiary in Pakistan.

https://thecurrent.pk/pakistan-has-a-cure-for-coronavirus-and-chinese-cant-stop-thanking-for-it/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

@Laozi you know how strong is trump pressure not just Hydroxychloroquine but India lifted ban on 12 other substances as well. This called a pure danda by a super power.


----------



## Crixus

Please dont respond reasonably and ruin the fun ....its one of the besy entertainment during lock down


Laozi said:


> We are dying laughing at your limited knowledge. IPCA and Cadila are the world largest producers of this drug and we can supply it to the whole world as much as demanded.
> 
> You really think that Modi will buck under pressure to compromise on India's interests.
> 
> Just check the todays prices of our Pharma shares to get some awareness of the things happening around you.


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> Please dont respond reasonably and ruin the fun ....its one of the besy entertainment during lock down



The best entertainmet when Trump litreally ripped of Modi's dhoti. Now thats what you call a real superpower.


----------



## Crixus

OK


Daghalodi said:


> The best entertainmet when Trump litreally ripped of Modi's dhoti. Now thats what you call a real superpower.


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> OK



Sorry to burst your bollywood bubble!!


----------



## Crixus

OK


Daghalodi said:


> Sorry to burst your bollywood bubble!!


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> @Laozi you know how strong is trump pressure not just Hydroxychloroquine but India lifted ban on 12 other substances as well. This called a pure danda by a super power.



Pakistan gift this drug to Italy. And Pakistanis assume that the worlds largest producer with a normal capacity to produce 200 million tablet per month would have problems to export this composition.

What you have missed is the trade bargains which our pharma sector had from America because of the ban. India stocked up during ban and got concessions now to lift this ban.

Actually you might not be aware about the size of Indian Pharma industry which is $20 Billion and maximum exports is to U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> Pakistan gift this drug to Italy. And Pakistanis assume that the worlds largest producer with a normal capacity to produce 200 million tablet per month would have problems to export this composition.
> 
> What you have missed is the trade bargains which our pharma sector had from America because of the ban. India stocked up during ban and got concessions now to lift this ban.
> 
> Actually you might not be aware about the size of Indian Pharma industry which is $20 Billion and maximum exports is to U.S.


I have given you proof and ended my discussion. If you have any proof please post it. I cannot waste pdf band width in yes and no.


----------



## AsianLion

India, not just small but biggest beggars in the world right now, also getting snubbed like a poodle by America at will, what is left of 1.3 billion Indians now. Shame


----------



## Michael Corleone

Jackdaws said:


> What does that even mean? Lost your Aadhar card?


WHats that?


----------



## Nilgiri

Jackdaws said:


> What does that even mean? Lost your Aadhar card?



Please ignore that guy, his "links" recently got exposed by one of his own compatriots, and hes butthurt about it si its not worth anymore time spent:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...dates-discussion.657262/page-14#post-12207259

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC




----------



## Dark1

American Pakistani said:


> https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1
> 
> 
> https://www.24newshd.tv/27-Mar-2020/pakistan-extends-help-to-coronavirus-hit-italy


Really nice.
500000 tablets.wow.
1 tablet is 250 mg ,ie 0.25 grams
So 500,000 tablets equals = 500000 x 0.25 = 125000 gm = 125 kg. 

Did you send all this 125 kg aid in a special heavy transport plane or by FedEx?


----------



## Nasr

The correct wording for the thread title is : "india _*buckles*_ under pressure from America", not "bucks!"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHALIB

PradoTLC said:


>



a friend in need is a friend indeed


----------



## Khanivore

GHALIB said:


> a friend in need is a friend indeed


_"For many years they've (India) been *taking advantage* of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. *Why wouldn't there be?*" -- *President Trump
*_
A friend indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 8888888888888

Blackmail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lincoln

8888888888888 said:


> Blackmail





PradoTLC said:


>



To be honest. We need to analyze it really.

How many hydroxychloroquine tablets does India make each day?
How many is it putting on export to the US?
Are there $$$ involved in the export?
Does the agreement entail other benefits for India?
If you believe it's buckling under pressure, then how? India is not dependent on the US, what exactly would they buckle under?

Genuine questions to ask. People are going crazy over nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

Khanivore said:


> _"For many years they've (India) been *taking advantage* of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. *Why wouldn't there be?*" -- *President Trump
> *_
> A friend indeed.



sending tablets and medicines to friends is a simple humanitarian duty of friends .



xyx007 said:


> View attachment 621662



nonsense cartoon .


----------



## Yaseen1

u.s is deliberately buying cheap drugs from india to create shortage of drugs within india so poor indians later buy same drug from u.s at high price


----------



## Dark1

Yaseen1 said:


> u.s is deliberately buying cheap drugs from india to create shortage of drugs within india so poor indians later buy same drug from u.s at high price


The api imports from china have resumed. After fulfilling the existing old orders from abroad , indian companies should Jack up the prices marginally. Though foreign exchange reserves are not a issue for India like in Pakistan, why not improve your margins. But no bidding wars like the Chinese are doing for Ppe exports. Thats inhuman.


----------



## PradoTLC

GHALIB said:


> sending tablets and medicines to friends is a simple humanitarian duty of friends




yes and Trump reminded you of that..

good na?



GHALIB said:


> nonsense cartoon .




factual cartoon



8888888888888 said:


> Blackmail




non sense... no body can black mail to india..

one has to have some shame and honor to be black mailed.


----------



## rott

Khanivore said:


> _"For many years they've (India) been *taking advantage* of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. *Why wouldn't there be?*" -- *President Trump
> *_
> A friend indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Now thats what you call a real super power.

Phat gaye feku Supapowa2020 ki.


----------



## Khanivore

Yaseen1 said:


> u.s is deliberately buying cheap drugs from india to create shortage of drugs within india so poor indians later buy same drug from u.s at high price


That's probably why the US is buying up all the face masks too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Khanivore said:


> He also said, _"For many years they've (India) been taking advantage of United States on trade.."_, and if the drug isn't released by India, _"..of course, there may be retaliation. Why wouldn't there be?"_
> 
> [edited correct time] Watch from 31:05...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247287493055197184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247292035620462592


I told Americans, I warned them. Dealing with India is like eating a bony fish. I am sorry but if you are tough then they will worship you and if you are weak then they will reveal their true colors. Pakistan knows this because she is dealing with them for almost a century. 
Anyways, take good care of yourselves in this pandemic.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

GHALIB said:


> sending tablets and medicines to friends is a simple humanitarian duty of friends .
> 
> 
> 
> nonsense cartoon .


India needs Burnol, period. The country is up in flames.


----------



## CIA Mole

Hinestly its good fir india

the drug is not proven and has side effect and other dangers

sell to stupid americans


----------



## powastick

manlion said:


> *Coronavirus Crisis: India lifts Restrictions on 24 Drug exports Amid ‘Intense Pressure from US’*
> New Delhi: India, the world's main supplier of generic drugs, has lifted restrictions on the export of 24 pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines made from them, the government said in a statement." style="margin-bottom: 1em;">New Delhi: India, the world's main supplier of generic drugs, has lifted restrictions on the export of 24 pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines made from them, the government said in a statement.
> 
> It had imposed the restrictions last month as the coronavirus outbreak disrupted global supply chains.
> 
> Paracetamol, a common pain reliever, and its formulations were not included in the list of drugs freed up for export.
> 
> It was not clear what prompted the lift the restrictions, but government sources had said the bans had prompted intense pressure from the United States.
> 
> The decision also followed a telephone call on Saturday between Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and US President Donald Trump.
> 
> "The two leaders agreed to remain in touch on the issue of global supply chains for critical pharmaceuticals and medical supplies and to ensure they continue to function as smoothly as possible during the global health crisis," White House spokesman Judd Deere, said in a tweet on Saturday following the leaders' call.
> 
> India had restricted the exports of 26 ingredients and medicines on March 3. Paracetamol and its formulations accounted for two items on the original list.
> 
> The 26 active pharmaceutical ingredients and medicines accounted for 10% of all Indian pharmaceutical exports and includes several antibiotics, such as tinidazole and erythromycin, the hormone progesterone and Vitamin B12.
> 
> India has also placed restrictions on the export of most diagnostic testing kits. And in recent weeks it had also banned the export of ventilators, masks and other protective gear needed by both patients and medical staff.
> 
> During the telephone call on Saturday, Trump urged Modi to release supplies of the anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine, which is being tested as a possible treatment for patients with COVID-19 - the disease caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> Trump said late on Monday in Washington that India could face retaliation for its decision to ban exports of hydroxychloroquine.


American lives more important than Indian lives. Indian leaders are a disgrace.


----------



## Lincoln

CIA Mole said:


> Hinestly its good fir india
> 
> the drug is not proven and has side effect and other dangers
> 
> sell to stupid americans



Studies are showing it's somewhat effective though.


----------



## GHALIB

xyx007 said:


> India needs Burnol, period. The country is up in flames.
> 
> View attachment 621753



keep it for yourself you will need it for decades ..............



Khanivore said:


> That's probably why the US is buying up all the face masks too.



what they are buying from pakistan ? towels ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

GHALIB said:


> what they are buying from pakistan ? towels ?



You will notice this is where most of the butthurt stems from haha.

They cant develop and manufacture anything actually of worth in this world one little bit....so gotta go to the "India is weak for making deal" or "We warned murica! what the indians are like" and the whole notion of it being a "threat" in first place....when they hear long fancy drug names.

But when their PM sticks out the debt write off begging bowl, thats a super-duper superior strategic move ...because he at least gets "rescheduling" which was the stronk 4d chess intent all along!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

PakSword said:


> Good for you guys..
> 
> Don't think the drug should be given to the US if it threatens.. My blood boiled when I read that US took away face masks from Tarmac that were being delivered to France.. WTF is this shit country doing all over the world.


Your blood is Indian or French? My is Kashmiri and guess what both India and France got severed a humble pie. And my blood boils when 2 harami countries and their stoogies who locked Kashmiris and Franech Harami in UN vote voted against Kashmiri. 
I wonder why its boiling? 
And If US threaten you the in Urdu please have some tatay or else do what India did.


----------



## Daghalodi

Nilgiri said:


> You will notice this is where most of the butthurt stems from haha.
> 
> They cant develop and manufacture anything actually of worth in this world one little bit....so gotta go to the "India is weak for making deal" or "We warned murica! what the indians are like" and the whole notion of it being a "threat" in first place....when they hear long fancy drug names.
> 
> But when their PM sticks out the debt write off begging bowl, thats a super-duper superior strategic move ...because he at least gets "rescheduling" which was the stronk 4d chess intent all along!



Bharti Troll on Defense Mode.


----------



## Khanivore

Nilgiri said:


> They cant develop and manufacture anything actually of worth in this world one little bit....so gotta go to the "India is weak for making deal" or "We warned murica! what the indians are like" and the whole notion of it being a "threat" in first place....when they hear long fancy drug names.


Yeah, yeah. Blah. Blah. Blah. But hey, you gotta admit, the diarrhoea was real strong in Indian circles when Trump dropped the bomb in a live press conference and said THIS about his India Phraand.


----------



## PradoTLC

Amazon said:


> We should give it if we have in excess otherwise his rants are of no use.



his rants bite...

that is why u bucked down.

it would have been so unindian if you didnt buck down



The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> How it is embarrassing genius??




it is not embarrassing!.. it is normal indian behavior...

ie bend over..



Nilgiri said:


> You will notice this is where most of the butthurt stems from haha.




more like a good laugh at a wanna be superpower...


----------



## GHALIB

Salza said:


> Lol doesn't take long for India to bend down after Trump's warning.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to 56" chest



it is not for some chloroquin tablets .



Salza said:


> Pretty embarrassing for indian govt...





PradoTLC said:


> his rants bite...
> 
> that is why u bucked down.
> 
> it would have been so unindian if you didnt buck down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not embarrassing!.. it is normal indian behavior...
> 
> ie bend over..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more like a good laugh at a wanna be superpower...





Khanivore said:


> Yeah, yeah. Blah. Blah. Blah. But hey, you gotta admit, the diarrhoea was real strong in Indian circles when Trump dropped the bomb in a live press conference and said THIS about his India Phraand.




fraaand ha ha ha hope pakistan is exporting ........ventilators .............


----------



## Han Patriot

Carrot and stick approach, if your dog don't listen beat him, if he obeys says good boy.


----------



## GHALIB

Nilgiri said:


> You will notice this is where most of the butthurt stems from haha.
> 
> They cant develop and manufacture anything actually of worth in this world one little bit....so gotta go to the "India is weak for making deal" or "We warned murica! what the indians are like" and the whole notion of it being a "threat" in first place....when they hear long fancy drug names.
> 
> But when their PM sticks out the debt write off begging bowl, thats a super-duper superior strategic move ...because he at least gets "rescheduling" which was the stronk 4d chess intent all along!




ha ha ha .............


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Indians ki ye hi aukat hai.
Ye pehle bhi gore ki chaat te the. Aur aj bhi yehi karte hain.


----------



## GHALIB

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Indians ki ye hi aukat hai.
> Ye pehle bhi gore ki chaat te the. Aur aj bhi yehi karte hain.



you are doing the same thing from last 70 years .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

BC wo tujhe apni gori tatti chatne ko de gi. Tum log gao muttar nai chorte to uss ki tatti ka kya karo gey?


abcxyz0000 said:


> Main gori aurat ko chatna pasand karunga.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Mods Indian se larh rha to chale ga. Pleeej.


----------



## GHALIB

Ahmet Pasha said:


> BC wo tujhe apni gori tatti chatne ko de gi. Tum log gao muttar nai chorte to uss ki tatti ka kya karo gey?
> 
> @Mods Indian se larh rha to chale ga. Pleeej.



nonsense .


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Indians be needing some help bro







GHALIB said:


> nonsense .


----------



## Anik101

Poster of this thread be like:
Ye kaise hua. Is that even possible. Endia is a slave of US..


Turns out that it was a hard negotiated deal and looks like Indian pharma industry has been given access to US market in return for approving HCQ deal...



#MarketswithMC | Cadila Healthcare share price touched 52-week high, rising 8% intraday after the company received *final approval from #USFDA for a blood #cancer drug* #stockmarket #stockstowatch

*Cipla Gets U.S. FDA Nod For Generic Inhaler Amid Coronavirus Pandemic*

Read more at: https://www.bloombergquint.com/mark...for-generic-inhaler-amid-coronavirus-pandemic
*Granules India receives USFDA approval for Butalbital, Acetaminophen and Caffeine Capsules*

https://www.business-standard.com/a...hen-and-caffeine-capsules-120040900523_1.html

*Cadila Healthcare stock rises 12% on nod for Perphenazine tablets from USFDA*
https://m.businesstoday.in/lite/sto...ises-perphenazine-tablets-usfda/1/400495.html


----------



## AsianLion

After Trump snubs India and India just reverted back, no cost of Indian lives to Modi, as he is serving his master US. 

Pakistan makes millions too of choloroquine.

COVID-19: India Places Total Ban On Chloroquine Export






India put a total ban on exports of hydroxychloroquine, a malaria drug that US President Donald Trump has touted as a “game-changer” in the fight against COVID-19, Bloomberg reports.

Exports of the drug and its formulations have been prohibited “without any exceptions” and with immediate effect, India’s Directorate General of Foreign Trade said in an April 4 order on its website. The trade regulator had last month restricted overseas shipments of the drug, allowing only limited exceptions such as on humanitarian grounds and for meeting prior commitments.

The new ban reflects India’s rising concern over the rapid spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), with incidents of community spread emerging from different parts of the country of 1.3 billion people.

It comes on a weekend when Prime Minister Narendra Modi discussed the global supply chain for drugs and other medical supplies with Trump, who has advocated the use of hydroxychloroquine as a potential treatment for people with COVID-19. Its efficacy against coronavirus infections remains unproven.

_ALSO READ: COVID-19: APC stalwart donates relief materials, food items to Ibadan residents_

India has recorded 3,374 positive cases so far and has lost 77 lives, according to the federal health ministry.

The country has struggled to keep people indoors during a three-week lockdown that started March 25, raising fears of accelerating spread.


COVID-19: Kaduna Govt Begins Distribution Of N500m Food Items
Kaduna State government on Saturday began distribution of the N500 million worth of food items in the eight pilot local government areas of the state. The commissioner for Human Services and Social Development, Hajiya Hafsat Baba disclosed this, while flagging off the distribution at Kaduna North local government which is… Read story

UPDATE: Chronic Kidney Disease Killed Enugu Health Commissioner ― Family
The Enugu State Commissioner for Health, Professor Anthony Ugochukwu, died of chronic kidney disease, the family of the late top government official has revealed. A statement signed by Dr. Kingsley Ugochukwu on-behalf of the deceased family which was made available to Tribune Online in Enugu on Saturday stating that the late… Read full story

COVID-19: Oyo Begins Markets Fumigation This Week
Interim Chairman, Oyo State COVID-19 task force, Professor Temitope Alonge has said the state will this week decontaminate (fumigate) markets spread across the state. As contained in a statement by Chief Press Secretary to Oyo State governor, Mr. Seyi Makinde, the decontamination would be carried out using experts… Read full stor

COVID-19: Bauchi Gov, Bala Mohammed, Tests Negative
Unconfirmed reports have it that Bauchi State Governor, Sen Bala Mohammed Abdulkadir, has tested negative after completing the first round of treatment for COVID-19. Though the story is trending in the social media, as at the time of filing this report, no official statement from the government unlike in the past when such… Read full story


https://tribuneonlineng.com/covid-19-india-places-total-ban-on-chloroquine-export/


----------



## Valar.

*It’s time for India to play hardball with Trump*
April 12, 2020, 2:12 am IST SA Aiyar in Swaminomics *|* World *|* TOI

_*Of US President Donald Trump’s many outrageous acts, few rival his threat to impose economic sanctions on India unless it lifts its ban on export of hydroxychloroquine — a drug used to combat malaria, lupus and auto-immune diseases — and supply it to the US instead. The raw material for the Indian production of this drug comes mainly from China, whose lockdowns have badly disrupted supplies. To save lives, India has restricted or banned the export of this and several other essential drugs.*_

Medical experts have repeatedly said there is no evidence that this drug will combat Covid-19. Clinical trials will take time to deliver a verdict. Yet Trump is so convinced that the drug works that he has twisted India’s arm to supply to the US. Modi has agreed to lift the export ban, examine how much of the drug is needed for different purposes, and then permit exports on a case-by-case basis. Trump boasts this is a personal victory.

I unhesitatingly call Trump a monster who wants us to act as though American lives are more valuable than Indian ones. Indian diplomats have to be more circumspect in word and deed. But they must seize the opportunity to ensure a diplomatic payback. In return, Trump should restore duty-free entry into the US of $ 6.2 billion of Indian exports under the generalised system of preferences (GSP), a privilege he cut off in 2018. Many hoped for a trade deal restoring GSP during Trump’s visit to India in January, but in vain. India now has the leverage to make it happen.

I would love to send the following note to Trump. “Perhaps you will try anything — including unproven drugs — to improve your re-election chances. Or maybe you genuinely believe in the magical healing powers of hydroxychloroquine. But even if clinical trials ultimately prove that the drug works, that will surely be the strongest possible argument for India to maintain its export ban and preserve scarce supplies to save Indian lives. Since India’s population is four times higher than America’s, India needs anti-Covid-19 drugs more than the USA. You yourself used the US Defence Production Act to ban the export of respirators by 3M to meet US domestic needs. If the US needs such bans, why not India too?

“On the other hand, consider the possibility — backed by almost all medical experts — that the drug will not work. In that case neither American nor Indian Covid-19 victims will be affected. But millions of Indians also sufer from malaria, lupus arthritis and auto-immune diseases, all of which require this drug. To deprive millions of Indian sufferers to improve your re-election chances is a moral outrage.”

Modi and Indian diplomats cannot be so frank. They have to treat this as a diplomatic issue, not just a moral one. They could send this note.

“We are grief-stricken that Americans are threatened with disease and death by a virus originating in China, which deserves harsh condemnation for suppressing the initial news of the virus, permitting much faster transmission to the US and India. Despite our low income and limited resources, we have always believed in trying to help the US wherever possible, to strengthen links between the world’s two greatest democracies. We are desperately short of many essential drugs to combat malaria, lupus, and auto-immune diseases, and so have banned their export. But we are happy to make an exception for the United States.

However, we have serious needs too. The virus has forced us to shut down entire cities and industries, putting millions out of work. Millions had earlier lost their jobs when the US withdrew GSP. We have been working on a trade deal to restore GSP, but that has not yet succeeded due to other preoccupations.

Now Covid-19 gives us both a chance to take this issue to the centre stage. We will sacrifice and share with you drugs we ourselves desperately need. But we hope this will enable you to overcome forces opposed to the restoration of GSP.

We were pained that you said publicly that if we had not supplied the drug, we would have been subjected to sanctions. We trust that was mainly political theatre. As we both know, the US now has almost 4 million people of Indian origin. Their votes could make the difference between victory and defeat in the coming US presidential election. Their votes cannot be won by threatening sanctions against India. But they will surely respond favourably to an amicable deal whereby India supplies you with a life-saving drug and you restore GSP to help millions of Indians in distress.”

DISCLAIMER : Views expressed above are the author's own. 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...s-time-for-india-to-play-hardball-with-trump/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

